# Gaurd Shipping



## hobgoblin (Feb 29, 2008)

ANY ONE OUT THERE HAVE ANY PHOTOS OF THE FOLLOWING VESSELS GARDLINE TRACKER/LOCATER/PROFILER/RESOLUTION/SEEKER, WILLING TO PAY SMALL FEE FOR THEM(Pint)


----------



## Barry Man (Jan 28, 2008)

There is a feature about this company and lots of photographs in the latest newsletter from Yorkshire Ship Enthusiasts.


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Rock Dodger.
m.v.Trananger, m.v.Gardline Seeker. m.v.Communicater.
Check this. www.eylard.nl/OffShoreRadio/Laser/index.htm
Barney.(Thumb)


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Have a picture of Profiler taken when I was on her during the channel cable job. I have put the picture on the site, if you cant find it let me know. Cheers janathull


----------



## hobgoblin (Feb 29, 2008)

*profiler*

found picture cheers(Pint)


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

HI,
Nice little site with bit of info,you may just like to look at it.

Enjoy the Background Music too
Cheers
joller6

http://g0mqi.netfirms.com/other_ships_of_the_60s.htm


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

*More INFO*

Bit more info and Pics
Cheers
joller6

http://www.suffolkcam.co.uk/mvcommunicator2112203.htm


----------



## hobgoblin (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks for pictures appreciated


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Also a number of photos of Gardline Ships, including one or two of mine, at www.shipspotting.com. Just search for "Gardline" or the ship name.


----------



## hobgoblin (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Barryman where do i find the yorkshire ship enthusiast


----------



## hobgoblin (Feb 29, 2008)

Thamesphil said:


> Also a number of photos of Gardline Ships, including one or two of mine, at www.shipspotting.com. Just search for "Gardline" or the ship name.


thanks for info(Pint)


----------



## Barry Man (Jan 28, 2008)

rock dodger said:


> Hi Barryman where do i find the yorkshire ship enthusiast


Hi. Contact Roy Cressey, 3 Kelmscott Gardens, Cross Gates, Leeds, LS15 8HL.


----------



## hobgoblin (Feb 29, 2008)

Barry Man said:


> Hi. Contact Roy Cressey, 3 Kelmscott Gardens, Cross Gates, Leeds, LS15 8HL.


thanks for info(Pint)


----------



## JKB (Jul 6, 2007)

hobgoblin said:


> ANY ONE OUT THERE HAVE ANY PHOTOS OF THE FOLLOWING VESSELS GARDLINE TRACKER/LOCATER/PROFILER/RESOLUTION/SEEKER, WILLING TO PAY SMALL FEE FOR THEM(Pint)


I came across the remains of the Seeker while I was working at St. Margaret's Hope in Orkney recently. There's a a dodgy photo. on my Fotopic site at http://john-k-bilsbury.fotopic.net/p59160786.html
Feel free to use it if it's of any use.


----------

